
Analyst: Apple to Offer iPhone 3GS for Free - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/analyst_apple_to_offer_iphone_3gs_for_free/
======
benologist
I really doubt they will for two reasons:

\- free is just not part of Apple's DNA, and

\- people are proving all day every day that they will pay for Apple stuff

It makes no sense to _give_ the phones away for free when there's a great
chance that person will just pony up the cash to buy one.

